# Your top 5 zombie movies of all time...



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2011)

tell us your favs & why. ok here is my list...

1. shaun of the dead - zombies & british humor...enough said!

2. zombieland - zombies & american humor...

3. night of the living dead 3 - kid loses girl in bike wreck but brings her back...true love?

4. orig. night of the living dead - still scary after all these years!

5. dawn of the dead (2004 film) - great re-make of an already great zombie flick.


hmmm, maybe 5 isnt enough, should have made it top 10.

just for kicks list any zombie movies to avoid...

1. return of the night of the living dead - sounds like a great film, but its not.

2. hood of the living dead - the cheezy motto was: "even the boyz in da hood cant stop them"


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 12, 2011)

Resident Evil


----------



## Shnooze (Oct 13, 2011)

Planet Terror FTW¡!¡

Even though it's not entirely about zombays, it's got em'


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 13, 2011)

I love 
Dawn of the dead(original and remake)
The zombie diaries
Dead Set
Return of the living dead
28 days later(and yea, i know they arent zombies, but its still pretty much a zombie movie)


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Original Night of the Living Dead
Zombieland
Original Dawn of the Dead
Return of the Living Dead (horrible...but love it)
Walking Dead (TV show, but epic nonetheless)


----------



## Explorer (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit, M3CHK1LLA, you nailed the top five I had in mind when clicking on this thread! 

Your third choice should actually be "Return of the Living Dead 3," not "Night." Still, a very inventive addition to the Romero-style mythos. 

I might remove "Dawn" and put in "White Zombie," which I believe is the first zombie film. It doesn't follow the rules of Romero's later reinvention of the zombie, but there are many rooms in the House of the Undead. 

And, keeping in mind that rules change, and that even Zombieland had a change in the mythos with mad cow being the agent, I'll recommend the following for those who love zombie movies:

28 Days Later (followed by watching 28 Weeks Later)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (including the remake with Sutherland, as well as that one with Nicole Kidman)
Carriers
Re-Animator
Cemetery Man (won't be what you expect)
Fido
The 1978 Dawn of the Dead

I find it interesting that the original Night and Dawn movies are still regarded so highly. I agree.

But for me, the most disturbing zombie movie I've ever seen is... Deadgirl. Made in 2008, this is a great movie, but EXTREMELY DISTURBING! Contains sexual situations which just had me covering my eyes in horror... and not because of any actions of any undead entity.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 14, 2011)

^ your right...it is return of the living dead 3. i dont think im gonna watch that deadgirl movie - thx for the warning.

glad i started this thread cause ppl have mentioned flicks i havent heard of and some i need to watch again like planet terror. also cant wait for season 2 of the walking dead.

the resident evil games & movies rock! the 28 days/wks series is awesome. i remeber the how scary it was to see zombies move that fast ( and yes, i consider it a zombie flick too)


----------



## The Grief Hole (Oct 14, 2011)

Cemetery Man for me too (or Dellamorte Dellamore). It was loosely based on the Dylan Dog comics from Italy which were super horrific.

Living Dead At Manchester Morgue.
Brain Dead (the Peter Jackson one).
Dead Heat (Piscopo and Treat Williams. Fond Memories).
And whilst they might not be zombies I thought PONTYPOOL was a totalling chilling movie with very little gore.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 14, 2011)

yea, deadgirl is pretty fucking cool. Its fucked up, but cool.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 14, 2011)

I tried to like that Peter Jackson film (called "Dead Alive" here in the States) but ultimately just thought it was dumb. Ah, well, tastes differ.

There's a movie I forgot to mention which was actually pretty neat, called "Aah! Zombies!!" It's about people who are trying to avoid bad situations, but don't realize they're zombies. It was an interesting take which I don't think I've seen anywhere else.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 14, 2011)

The Beyond
Zombie (or Zombi 2)
Day of the Dead
Night of the Living Dead
Dawn of the Dead

I of course mean the originals, because fuck the remakes with a sandpaper dildo.


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2011)

If you guys like bad zombie movies, you HAVE to watch "Mutant Vampire Zombies from Da Hood." It was on Netflix for a while, and despite the awful name, effects, acting and stereotypes, it was so bad it was awesome


----------



## Explorer (Oct 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> ...despite the awful name, effects, acting and stereotypes, it was so bad it was awesome



Wait... what's left after all that?


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2011)

Plot?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 15, 2011)

cool.....some more movies i havent seen yet.

just picked up a romero film called "survival ot the dead"

has anyone see it yet?


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2011)

I imagine it's a more recent "[...] of the Dead" films, so it's probably awful in my opinion. He lost me at Land of the Dead


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 15, 2011)

shaun of the dead 5 times in a row.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 15, 2011)

@MFB - I kind of liked "Diary of the Dead." I know, shades of "Blair Witch," but I thought it was pretty neat.

It didn't make my first list, though, so that's probably saying something. *laugh*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, I thought Diary of the Dead was surprisingly alright. It didn't really have that classic Romero feel of the first three, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2011)

i didn't see these yet, so these are some of my faves:

dead and buried. it's on netflix and it is brutal. it scarred me (seriously) for life

pet sematary 2. again brutal. "dead is better!" yeesh.

evil dead. the first one. before it was funny. that violin music is fucking creepy.

the serpent and the rainbow. "don't let them bury me... i'm not dead."


----------



## Michael T (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok I cannot even start to make my list soooo

Here's what my Girlfriend rattled off in like .05 seconds ,  

1. Resident Evil (the first one), classic type zombies with a modern twist 
2. ZombieLand , its funny shit Nuff said 
3. Dawn of the Dead (remake) just because 
4. Shawn of the Dead, its a British Zombie movie need I say more.
5. Survival of the Dead, don't know why but its just Damn good.


----------



## DavyH (Oct 17, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cool.....some more movies i havent seen yet.
> 
> just picked up a romero film called "survival ot the dead"
> 
> has anyone see it yet?


 
Yep, it's pretty much crap. A film about Irish family feuds where Romero knows dick about Micks. The dialogue is awful and the story could be told in about two minutes including a tea break. OK that's unfair. There are some great little vignettes in the film and some surprising pathos.


My top 5:

1. Shaun of the Dead.
2. Dawn of the Dead (original)
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. Return of the Living Dead
5. Walking Dead


----------



## The Grief Hole (Oct 18, 2011)

How I managed to forget Tombs Of The Blind Dead I do not know. Amazing movie.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 18, 2011)

Slightly off-topic but Zombie fans will, I'm sure, laugh as much as I did 

!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 18, 2011)

1. The Walking Dead, I don't give a fuck that it's a TV show, it is THE shit and it's my #1.

2. 28 Days Later

3. Zombieland

4. Shaun Of The Dead

5. Dawn of the Dead (2004)


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 18, 2011)

Never saw it, but saw the cover the other day. Redneck Zombies. I'm sure it's cheesy as hell and probably horrible, but c'mon... Redneck Zombies? You know you want to see it! 

I finally saw .rec the other day, after wanting to see it for quite a while. I wouldn't put it as a top 5, but it was better than expected.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

Dawn of the Dead (Original and remake)

28 Days Later

Resident Evil 

Quarantine (American remake of Rec)

Evil Dead: Army of Darkness

Shaun of the Dead for honourable mentions.



MFB said:


> I imagine it's a more recent "[...] of the Dead" films, so it's probably awful in my opinion. He lost me at Land of the Dead



Yeah same. Night, Dawn and Day are his best works. Everything after is relatively old-fashioned as zombie films go.


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2011)

I just recently recorded Night of the Living Dead since it was on TV, and I'm gonna try and make it through. For some reason I never can, and it's not even the black and white aspect of it since I love older films like Casablance and Citizen Kane, it's just kind of ...boring and slow


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm shocked at how many people I'm seeing list the Dawn of the Dead _remake_. Is it an age thing? I all but hated it.


----------



## decypher (Oct 18, 2011)

Dead Alive - by far. 

Night of the Living Dead (@MFB: It's hard to explain, but it's probably the "slow" that does it for me)
Re-Animator
Dawn of the Dead Remake
Zombi Holocaust - really bad Italian cheese, cannibals, zombies, bad actors, but some decent gore.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm shocked at how many people I'm seeing list the Dawn of the Dead _remake_. Is it an age thing? I all but hated it.



Imo it looked great and was one of the first recent zombie films to have them fast runners not lumbering idiots. Acting wasn't bad and the zombies looked grim as fuck. It's certainly better than all of the '....of the Dead' films that followed.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 18, 2011)

SIMOOM Cutting Seams featuring Bruce Cambell's daughter Rebecca! Haha! I know its not a movie but it is a short film/music video and has been airing nationally at film festivals and winning awards nationally as well as landing a spot on Comcast's On Demand. 

Edit: Why do videos sometimes embed and sometimes not embed here?


SimoomMusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Imo it looked great and was one of the first recent zombie films to have them fast runners not lumbering idiots. Acting wasn't bad and the zombies looked grim as fuck. It's certainly better than all of the '....of the Dead' films that followed.


 
Pffft. Zombies _are_ lumbering idiots. If someone has to make them run fast to make his film scary, he sucks at making zombie films. I gave it a pass for 28 Days Later since that technically _isn't_ a zombie film, but goddammit, Romero zombies are lumbering idiots (except Bub...), and making them run was... was... sacrilege!

I also disagree that it was "certainly" better than the later ...of the Dead films. While those didn't live up to their forebears, I'd still rather watch them than that godforsaken remake.

Perhaps I just like the original too much? That's why I wondered if it's an age thing. The original is "my" Dawn of the Dead. It's the first one I saw, and the one I was blown away by. Did most of the people who prefer the remake see it before the original?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Pffft. Zombies _are_ lumbering idiots. If someone has to make them run fast to make his film scary, he sucks at making zombie films. I gave it a pass for 28 Days Later since that technically _isn't_ a zombie film, but goddammit, Romero zombies are lumbering idiots (except Bub...), and making them run was... was... sacrilege!
> 
> I also disagree that it was "certainly" better than the later ...of the Dead films. While those didn't live up to their forebears, I'd still rather watch them than that godforsaken remake.
> 
> Perhaps I just like the original too much? That's why I wondered if it's an age thing. The original is "my" Dawn of the Dead. It's the first one I saw, and the one I was blown away by. Did most of the people who prefer the remake see it before the original?



I dunno I think they add a different feel to it. I generally prefer running zombies now.

Wow.  Have you seen the Day of the Dead remake? That was horrendous.  I dunno man, I mean I saw the original around the same time and I love both equally. I guess you either prefer the old school style or the style set out with new one. I like anything.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I dunno I think they add a different feel to it. I generally prefer running zombies now.
> 
> Wow.  Have you seen the Day of the Dead remake? That was horrendous.  I dunno man, I mean I saw the original around the same time and I love both equally. I guess you either prefer the old school style or the style set out with new one. I like anything.


 
Hell no I haven't seen the Day of the Dead remake. When I say "the later ...of the Dead movies," I mean the _Romero_ ones, not remakes. I refuse to even consider watching the Day remake, because Day is my favorite of the original bunch, and if watching the Dawn remake made me angry, I don't even want to know how the Day remake would make me feel . 

Yes, I would rather watch Land or Diary again than watch the Dawn remake again. Land was disappointing, sure, but not on the level of the Dawn remake for me. That isn't to say that I'd hate all remakes, though, because the '90s remake of Night was actually pretty damned good. It helps that it was was directed by Tom motherfuckin' Savini, of course. Aside from a _drastic_ plot change at the very end, he did it justice. That change did have me grumbling a fair bit, though .


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Hell no I haven't seen the Day of the Dead remake. When I say "the later ...of the Dead movies," I mean the _Romero_ ones, not remakes. I refuse to even consider watching the Day remake, because Day is my favorite of the original bunch, and if watching the Dawn remake made me angry, I don't even want to know how the Day remake would make me feel .
> 
> Yes, I would rather watch Land or Diary again than watch the Dawn remake again. Land was disappointing, sure, but not on the level of the Dawn remake for me. That isn't to say that I'd hate all remakes, though, because the '90s remake of Night was actually pretty damned good. It helps that it was was directed by Tom motherfuckin' Savini, of course. Aside from a _drastic_ plot change at the very end, he did it justice. That change did have me grumbling a fair bit, though .




The new Day... is really bad. I don't think I even finished watching it. The Romero ones are okay, but Diary is the only recent film of his that I've liked. Not seen the Tom Savini one!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 18, 2011)

Watching Survival of the Dead now. Half hour into it and I'm ready to turn it off. Pretty bland zombie movie, so far.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> shaun of the dead 5 times in a row.





Though I did love Zombieland.

And if we can count series, then I definitely have to add High School of the Dead. Awesome series


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone who didnt like the 2004 dawn of the dead remake needs a tack hammer to the head


----------



## decypher (Oct 18, 2011)

Inspired by the thread I just finished watching "The Dead". It's a pretty quiet movie with few gore (but definitely some decent stuff there), but it's whole atmosphere is really neat and it does incorporate some of the modern influences like the lack of ammo/water supply as seen in Resident Evil (the games, not the Milla Jovovich jokes) & others. It's far from being perfect but I really did enjoy it as a recent, more "serious" take on the zombie genre.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> anyone who didnt like the 2004 dawn of the dead remake needs a tack hammer to the head


 
Pass me the hammer...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> And if we can count series, then I definitely have to add High School of the Dead. Awesome series


 
Haha, that show rules. I want more episodes. Like... yesterday.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 18, 2011)

28 Weeks Later, The Crazies, Resident Evil, Zombieland, Dead Space


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't really come up with an order but I've always been fond of the original Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, and Day of the Dead. Honorable mentions to The Return of the Living Dead and (while it's not a zombie movie in the strictest sense), Re-Animator.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 18, 2011)

If we're going to consider Re-Animator (which I liked when I saw it upon its first release in movie theaters), then I'm going to have to add "Death Becomes Her" to the list.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 22, 2011)

^ great list indeed! walking dead is by far the best tv series going imho.



 walken dead....funny vid!





DavyH said:


> Yep, it's pretty much crap. A film about Irish family feuds where Romero knows dick about Micks. The dialogue is awful and the story could be told in about two minutes including a tea break. OK that's unfair. There are some great little vignettes in the film and some surprising pathos...



your not kidding....i didnt even finish it. i may try again later.


----------



## sahaal (Oct 22, 2011)

1. Evil Dead
2. Dead Alive
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. Dawn of the Dead
5. Astro Zombies


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 26, 2011)

^ dead alive is one that would be on my top 10...

never seen astro zombies, sounds cool anyways.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 26, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> never seen astro zombies, sounds cool anyways.


 
LOL. It isn't. Well, not in the way you might think. It's an old black and white B-movie (and B is being generous...). If you enjoy watching movies that are unintentionally funny because of how terrible they are, then you'd like it.









Which I do, of course . I have it on DVD.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 14, 2011)

i thought ive seen nearly every zombie movie...

...turns out im way behind. lots listed i need to check out.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Dec 14, 2011)

In no particular order:

28 Days Later
Fido
Rec
Dead Snow
Shaun of the Dead


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2011)

You damn kids today.... not a single mention of White Zombie, the ORIGINAL zombie movie

Does Cemetery Man end with a snow globe? If so I saw it under the title Mortuary Man and it is indeed awesome


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 14, 2011)

Japanese zombie film by Ryuhei Kitamura called 'Versus'. Imagine...samurais, gangsters, a forest of resurrection, swords & guns, & a portal to hell with a little time displacement to mix things up! My be all end all zombie movies, for me. It is also a love story, trapped in a prison escape! Infuckinsane!


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 14, 2011)

I cant believe no one has said it yet but..

Thriller by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2011)

technomancer said:


> You damn kids today.... not a single mention of White Zombie, the ORIGINAL zombie movie


 
I both own and enjoy it, but it wasn't hard to think of (at _least_) 5 that I enjoyed more .


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 15, 2011)

i usually dont like zombie movies as they get really boring and repatative. 

the only exceptions to this were, and thats perhaps the reason why i loved them so much:
28 weeks later
28 days later
i am legend (though a bit over rated...and not really zombies?)
zombieland

also, the show 'the walking dead'. 

if shows/movies are trying to be scary or funny, they almost always fail in my eyes. if they are trying to be suspenseful, there are tons of possibilities, and they usually work


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2011)

5. I am Legend. Only because I haven't seen enough other good Zombie movies to include in a top 5, and these are just as much zombies as 28 Days later are (IMO.)

4. 28 Weeks. High action, emotive storyline, the eye gouge scene.

3. 28 Days Later. Alternative view on a zombie film, focusing less on the high adrenaline action up until the climax.

2. Dawn of the Dead (Remake) Action, human values, good acting.

1. The Shaun of the Dead. Need I explain? I honestly don't think I've watched a movie as many times as I have this.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 15, 2011)

They were vampires in I Am Legend



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I both own and enjoy it, but it wasn't hard to think of (at _least_) 5 that I enjoyed more .



True but it deserves at least an honorable mention in any top 5 list 

Hmm guess I should give mine in no particular order

Original Night of the Living Dead
Original Dawn of the Dead (mainly because it was awesome seeing that when it was filmed at a mall 20 minutes from where I live... it was a bummer when they remodeled that mall )
Shaun of the Dead
Zombieland
Evil Dead trilogy

honorable mention to White Zombie


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 16, 2011)

picked up a copy of hide & creep, havent seen it yet, but both reviews on the box said it was a must see zombie movie.

anyone watched it?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 16, 2011)

1. Zombieland- that movie was just awesome, Woody Harrelson is great.
2. Dawn of The Dead- I personally think that it was better than the original
3 Resident Evil 1
4 Night Of The Living Dead 80s
5 Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 16, 2011)

Dead Alive

Cemetery Man 

The Dead Next Door

Day of the Dead

Re-Animator 

Phantasm

Evil Dead 

Zombi (Lucio Fulci)




Can't choose only five of these movies, sorry.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 16, 2011)

Shaun de los Muertes
Fido
28 Days Later & 28 Weeks (I'm still waiting on 28 Fortnights Later.)
Slither
And, uh... Live and Let Die


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 16, 2011)

The passion of the christ . hahaha zombie jesus!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 16, 2011)

1: Shaun of the Dead
2: Shaun of the Dead
3: Shaun of the Dead

And you get the picture  

I love Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2011)

Anything with Ving Rhames fuckin' shit up. Which I think was just that one movie where the're in the mall...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 17, 2011)

not a movie, but...

...did anyone ever play "zombies ate my neighbors"?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> They were vampires in I Am Legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoah, are we counting The Evil Dead on there as zombies? That is going to have to be on my top zombie movies then, along with Dead Alive that I forgot to mention.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 17, 2011)

Glad to see Shaun of the Dead at the top of everyone's list


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 17, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead
28 Days Later
Braindead
Zombieland
The Evil Dead trilogy



isispelican said:


> 28 *Days* Later, The Crazies, Resident Evil, Zombieland, Dead Space



 fixed


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 17, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not a movie, but...
> 
> ...did anyone ever play "zombies ate my neighbors"?


Yes, but never really got through it. What's your opinion on it?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 18, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Yes, but never really got through it. What's your opinion on it?


played it years ago, good times. ive never finished it either...it is def one im gonna dig up to play after i get thru with the "left 4 dead" series.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 13, 2012)

got a copy of "undead" that i'll be watching this weekend...

...i'll let you guy know if its any good.


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 18, 2012)

MFB said:


> If you guys like bad zombie movies, you HAVE to watch "Mutant Vampire Zombies from Da Hood." It was on Netflix for a while, and despite the awful name, effects, acting and stereotypes, it was so bad it was awesome



This movie is fantastic. It's back on Netflix, watch it nao.


----------



## MFB (Jan 18, 2012)

If I had a decent internet connection aka not 3G on my phone, I totally would  Tonight is "Lets get drunk and watch 'The Room'" so its all good


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 5, 2012)

finished watching "undead"...

...is supposed to be a great movie, but i couldnt get into it. maybe i should try it again later. thoughts?


----------



## Explorer (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been meaning to post this for a bit. Enjoy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 5, 2012)

^


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 5, 2012)

Dawn Of The Dead (original)
Evil Dead II
Army of Darkness
28 days later
and more recently Zombieland


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 5, 2012)

ive got the evil dead 1 & 2 sp. ed. dvd book cover sets that look like this...


----------



## synrgy (Mar 5, 2012)

28 Days Later
Dawn of the Dead (the version with Ving Rhames in it)
Army of Darkness
....
..

Yeah, that's pretty much it, for me.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 13, 2012)

To give a proper answer, I have included two top 5's. One is the traditional zombie film and the other are infected films. Two different types.

Top 5 ZOMBIE films
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Night of the living dead
2. Return of the living dead 3 (A new twist. I think it would of had more attention as a standalone title)
3. Fido (awesome)
4. Dead Alive. (Love me some fat zombie bitches )
5. The Walking Dead (Comic is still loads better but the way they ended the last episode, I am starting to love it a LOT. I hate the guy who died with a passion )
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Top 5 INFECTED films
1. La Horde (French film. Badass)
2. 28 days later
3. Mutants (french film. Badass)
4. 28 weeks later
5. The Crazies (original not remake. Remake was bleh)


I have seen LOTS of zombie films. A few that didn't make the cut of top 5
Day of the Dead (original. Remake is god-awful)
Zombie apocalypse (independent film released in 2012. It's actually REALLY worth watching despite the cookie cutter name.)
Zombieland (Good but could be better)
Shaun of the Dead (made me laugh my ass of)
EDIT: Forgot to include the Evil Dead series. Love me some Bruce Campbell. I wish he'd of made it big.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 13, 2012)

^Forgot to include Dead Snow and the Evil Dead series xD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 14, 2012)

nice...a few more mentioned that i didnt know about.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 17, 2012)

I forgot this one, one of my favorites:


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 27, 2012)

has anybody seen The Devil's Playground??


----------



## flint757 (Mar 27, 2012)

I checked out the first episode of High School of the dead it was actually really freakin good.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 1, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> I forgot this one, one of my favorites:


a classic...




ilovefinnish said:


> has anybody seen The Devil's Playground??


no, is it worth the watch?



flint757 said:


> I checked out the first episode of High School of the dead it was actually really freakin good.


ive heard it was decent...need to check it out.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 1, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a classic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Overall it was good for sure...it's just a matter of how you feel about anime.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Checked out a film simply called 'The Dead' the other day. It's a pretty low budget zombie film based in Africa, as military forces and civilians scramble to escape after this zombie outbreak. It follows this one mercenary as he tries to find a way out of Africa. I thought it was pretty good, better than I expected. It was well filmed and didn't fall prey to a lot of the cliche's some zombie flicks have.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 3, 2012)

ran across this entertainment weekly's top 25 list...

Grindhouse, Dawn of the Dead (Movie - 2004), ... | 25 Best Zombie Movies of All Time | Photo 1 of 26 | EW.com

you have to click the arrows on the pic to see each one, but was cool to read a little synopsis on each film. included a few more flicks that were not mentioned so far.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 3, 2012)

Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness, 28 days later, Zombie Strippers, The Crazies


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 7, 2012)

What's Maniac Cop considered? Zombie-Revenge Film?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness, 28 days later, Zombie Strippers, The Crazies


 great list minus the strippers which i have not seen...



HOKENSTYFE said:


> What's Maniac Cop considered? Zombie-Revenge Film?


another i have not seen yet...


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 9, 2012)

@M3CHK1LLA - Definitely See, Maniac Cop. Part 2...was...o.k. Can not remember 3, though. I don't want to give the story away but...it's about a cop.  See it. You should enjoy it. I think it's quite under-rated as a 'Zombie' film.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2012)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> @M3CHK1LLA - Definitely See, Maniac Cop. Part 2...was...o.k. Can not remember 3, though. I don't want to give the story away but...it's about a cop.  See it. You should enjoy it. I think it's quite under-rated as a 'Zombie' film.


cool...i'll see if i can find it.

there are a lot more zombie movie than i thought...which is a good thing


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 16, 2012)

To everyone hating on zombie film remakes, do yourself a favour and watch the 1991 Tom Savini remake of Night of the Living Dead. 

If you still think the B&W original is the best, we'll argue about it some more.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 19, 2012)

if you hate remakes (or at least what sounds like a remake)...avoid this one:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 26, 2012)

...just saw this and had to add it


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...just this and had to add it



Hahahaha it's tyres! I never noticed that he was a zombie extra.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 26, 2012)

^ me neither...and ive seen it nearly 50 times.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ me neither...and ive seen it nearly 50 times.



Sames!

I think I'm going to, it's pizza for dinner and that's an awesome pizza movie so it's on.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 26, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Sames!
> 
> I think I'm going to, it's pizza for dinner and that's an awesome pizza movie so it's on.


soooooo....is the pizza party at your flat or at the winchester?


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 26, 2012)

Winchester of course. 


It didn't happen though, we had my niece over and I had to have her home by 8:30 so it was way too late for Shaun.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 8, 2012)

just picked up a copy of:

re-animator

beyond re-animator

bride of re-animator

i think that is all of them? btw, is that the order to watch them in? i'll let you know...


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 30, 2012)

no order

original and savini's version of night of the living dead (68 and 91)
day of the dead (85)
zombie flesh eaters aka zombi 2 (79)
evil dead (81)
dead alive aka brain dead (92)

also

burial ground: night of terror
city of the living dead (death has a song about this called 'regurgitated guts')
the beyond
hell of the living dead aka virus aka zombie creeping flesh
house by the cemetery 
living dead at manchester morgue aka let sleeping corpses lie
zombie death house (has the dude from they live in it)
return of the living dead
dawn of the dead
demons
rabid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of zombie films, but I WILL say that Shaun of the Dead is one of my top movies.


----------



## Styxmata (Jun 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not a fan of zombie films


----------



## monumani13 (Jun 26, 2012)

My top 5 Zombie movies are :

Day of the Dead
Resident Evil
Zombie Death House
House of the Dead
Dead and Deader


----------



## alexponting96 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Friends!!!!!!!!!

My top 5 favorite zombie movies are given below:

Zombieland
Shaun Of The Dead
Night of the Living Dead
Return of the Living Dead
Resident Evil

All these are me favorite movie.

No one is so much important . 

All movies are so much important for me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 29, 2012)

i'll just leave this here...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jul 2, 2012)

I love zombie movies but I can't really name any mindblowing ones beside Shaun Of The Dead. That one is just epic. Saw it first time back in 2006 and after that I have seen it 1-2 times a year.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2012)

kavin01 said:


> Poisoned
> Goon
> 4th Reich
> Deadworld
> Dead Season


a few more mentioned that i havent seen


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

my favorite is night of the living dead, the original version


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 9, 2012)

*SCARY:*
5. I am Legend
4. Dawn of the Dead (George Romero series, especially loved Dawn of... remake, Land of..., and Diary of...)
3. Resident Evil (series)
2. 28 Days Later (Sandra Bullock was scary as shit... oh wait, different movie)
1. FL news


*COMEDY:*
5. TIE... Night of the Living Dead and Dead Snow
4. C.H.U.D.
3. Dead Heat
2. TIE... Shaun of the Dead and Evil Dead
1. FL news

Honorable mention... Torchwood: Miracle Day (series, not a movie... but )

EDIT: My wife claims CHUD is _not_ a "zombie" movie... but all I know is that it made me afraid to go down into my basement alone for years!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 19, 2012)

time to necro-post this from the dead...

...seeing that season 2 of the walking dead is out


----------

